# Do I need a front license plate?



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So I went to Corpus Christi this passed weekend and saw a cruze almost exactly lke mine, it was an LTZ, mine's a 2LT. It had that ugly bracket on the front, but no license plate, so I started sarching as it looks horrible and I'd love to remove the whole thing, I found this:
Texas License Plates Become Optional
Now I'm really wondering if I can remove the front plate and holder. thanks in advance!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Do in Wisconsin, dealer automatically nailed me an extra 15 bucks plus 83 cents for sales tax. Matter of fact all the cars in the lots have these ugly brackets installed.

Since I installed my own license plate, saw several ugly sheet metal screws holding it on. From this photo, where that bracket screws into, could leave some ugly holes in your front bumper. That could cost you as much as 500 bucks to have those holes repaired. Get an estimate.

In my crazy state, charge 75 bucks just for a date sticker for the rear plate only, but the law says you also need that eddy current wind generator plate bracket as well. Think for 75 bucks, would send you two paper stickers.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Well, I'd by happy just removing the plate and coveing the holes, it'd probably still look better than the plate.


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

In Washington state it is mandatory to have the front license plate on the car and so we are stuck with the front plates even if they do not get the year and month stickers on the front plate, just the back plate get the month and year stickers. If you do not have a Washington state plate on the front and are resident of the state and you are stopped it is a $124.00 fine.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

The drivers manual for your state will tell you the plate requirements.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

You COULD take the bracket off, but from what others have said here, it is RIVETED on! As a result, I would think that you would need a lot of cosmetic work. 

Here in CT, we used to be a ONE plate state. Then, the law was changed and you were supposed to have two plates. I only have a front plate on my Cruze now because the dealer I bought the car from in February 2011 had to locate the car for me because LTZ RS models were in short supply back then. As a result, the front bracket was already on.

Previously, I have NOT had a front plate OR bracket on my other cars for years! I make sure to tell the dealer NOT to install it! I think it does detract from the looks, but like they say- beauty is in the eye of the beholder and my eye sees UGLY! 

We also don't need any stickers on our plates with expiration dates. I guess they adopted this law because crooks were CUTTING people's plates with the expiration decal and putting them on their own car. Now we just have our paper registration in the car with the expiration date on it.


----------



## Pruittx2 (Mar 24, 2012)

From what I understand,, they ship them out with a plate on it or not, per invoice, as to what state it's going to. Michigan cars don't get them unless you order them.

As a school bus driver,, I wish we did,, that way I'd have twice as much of a chance reading the plates of cars that drive thru my Over head red lights, while I'm stopped dropping off kids.


----------



## dannylightning (Jun 24, 2012)

it depends on what state you live in, some states only give you one plate, here in ohio you must have a front and back plate, tennesee only required one plate if i remember correctly. so it really depends on your states laws...


----------



## Robleir854 (Apr 11, 2012)

Im from corpus christi too let me know what you find out cause i have been wanting to take mine off


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

One country, 50 different states, 50 different sets of laws! Should look up baby car seat laws for the 50 different states, all different. So if traveling, do you follow your own state laws or the laws of the state you are in? Wisconsin also has one of the strictest laws on this subject, and a 200 buck fine if not followed. But when you enter this state, no road signs to that effect.

Then within a state, have a variance in county, township, and city laws. Our city prohibits the use of cell phones while driving. Only signs are on the two major highways, none of the country or township roads have those signs. So people are getting nailed 70 bucks if a cop sees them holding a cell phone while driving.

We are a country of laws, with an inconsistency in practically every local. Its crazy, in my opinion. Six of our eleven aldermen feel its unsafe to drive while using a cell phone, so passed a law. Just like we have laws actually made by our supreme court with those many 5 to 4 decisions. What a mess this country is in.

All started with 13 colonies with 13 separate governments trying to combine to fight the British and became a lot worse over time.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Macman said:


> So I went to Corpus Christi this passed weekend and saw a cruze almost exactly lke mine, it was an LTZ, mine's a 2LT. It had that ugly bracket on the front, but no license plate, so I started sarching as it looks horrible and I'd love to remove the whole thing, I found this:
> Texas License Plates Become Optional
> Now I'm really wondering if I can remove the front plate and holder. thanks in advance!


Mac that is actually a mistake that it is stating it is optional to display ANY license plate (front or back)... apparently a line in the code was mistakenly omitted (and not replaced in the revision) during the ruling on the controversial "racial" license plates. I think you would be wasting time & money trying to remove the front bracket because eventually (when they say Oh Crap!) the code would be corrected & back to it's original form for two plates. I suppose during this time someone could potentially leave off their front plates or back plates for that matter, but then after getting pulled over & ticketed (yes, still) you would then have to fight the omission in the code in court proving you were right not to display a plate (front or back). I know I personally would not want to go through the hassle.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe I'm the one who stated they are riveted on. 
I was trying to get the bracket removed to install a front end cover. 

It appears to be a rivet with some type of indentation for a torx type machine tool. This "torx" style indent didn't fit any of my 100 piece bit kit. So I used an easy out to bite in and turn it. Got it to spin really fast with a drill, and broke the easy out in the hole trying to pull with a pliers. From what I could tell that bracket is really on there!

If anyone does find out how to remove the bracket please post. Maybe someone that removed the bumper cover for fog lamps and took pictures of the bumper cover may have insight to the back of the bracket and how it's fastened?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I wouldn't remove the front plate holder. I strongly suspect the Texas legislature will reinstate the plate requirement in their next session. All it will take is for one person to realize there's currently no requirement for license plates in Texas to get a ticket for not having plates and fighting it, showing the current state law.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

carbon02 said:


> I believe I'm the one who stated they are riveted on.
> I was trying to get the bracket removed to install a front end cover.
> 
> It appears to be a rivet with some type of indentation for a torx type machine tool. This "torx" style indent didn't fit any of my 100 piece bit kit. So I used an easy out to bite in and turn it. Got it to spin really fast with a drill, and broke the easy out in the hole trying to pull with a pliers. From what I could tell that bracket is really on there!
> ...


Took a second look at mine with the same four plastic buttons. Tried to reach behind the bumper to feel what's on the other side, no way to reach it. Thought I could reach it from the top by removing the front condenser cover with the two 10 mm screws and four snaps. That cover is mounted securely to the front bumper with unreachable phillip head screws. 

Its my guess at this point, the entire bumper has to be removed, more than I care to do right now. Have other reasons to get into there. See a lot of dead insects on my condenser and intercooler with really no way to clean those off with direct access.

Yeah, would also like to see a post from someone that got into there. Like a Chinese jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the useful info, anyone have any info on Texas?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To gain access, 8 screws have to be removed from the wheel wells. To do that, front end will have to be blocked up and front tires removed. Then the lower front cover has to be removed to gain access to the lower bumper bolts. Seems like a lot of work to get at the condenser to clean off those many bugs.

Maybe I will see if I can find a pair of 10" tweezers, and pick them off one by one working through the front grill.

Insects plugging up either the radiator or condenser fins is an age old problem. Solved that on other vehicles by using a top forward angled screen, so when the bugs hit those, drop off. Against all recommendations, but works.

With the Cruze, all those insects will pile up on that belly cover probably causing a huge fire, so doesn't seem to be a solution. Hmmm!


----------



## atdauph (Jun 20, 2012)

Everyone,

I removed my front bracket by drilling out the rivets. They are aluminum and drill out pretty easily. I then went to Lowes and bought some black plastic interior 'plugs' used to hold plastic panels together and filled the holes.

BTW, I live in Texas, and I've had a Camaro with no front plate for 10 years and never had a citation. I believe that (in general) you won't get pulled over for no front plate, but if you get stopped for something else, they will hit you with it. Personally...I think it's worth it. The front plate completely destroys the appearance of front end. Same on my Camaro...I have an SS front grille, no way I'm drilling it.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

atdauph said:


> I removed my front bracket by drilling out the rivets. They are aluminum and drill out pretty easily. I then went to Lowes and bought some black plastic interior 'plugs' used to hold plastic panels together and filled the holes.


Nice tidy work, mate!
Thanks for taking time to share your fix and a snap of the finished job.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> One country, 50 different states, 50 different sets of laws! Should look up baby car seat laws for the 50 different states, all different. So if traveling, do you follow your own state laws or the laws of the state you are in? Wisconsin also has one of the strictest laws on this subject, and a 200 buck fine if not followed. But when you enter this state, no road signs to that effect.
> 
> Then within a state, have a variance in county, township, and city laws. Our city prohibits the use of cell phones while driving. Only signs are on the two major highways, none of the country or township roads have those signs. So people are getting nailed 70 bucks if a cop sees them holding a cell phone while driving.
> 
> ...



In addition to the fiasco you mention above, how about the LEMON LAWS that are also different from state to state? What a joke! If a car is a lemon in CT, it should be a lemon in FL too! I called the FTC to inquire about this, but all they said, as expected, is that this is a STATE thing! They wiped their hands about that. We can pass a law that everyone has to have insurance though.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

NickD said:


> With the Cruze, all those insects will pile up on that belly cover probably causing a huge fire, so doesn't seem to be a solution. Hmmm!


 Just what the Cruze would need- a new source for a fire!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

atdauph said:


> Everyone,
> 
> I removed my front bracket by drilling out the rivets. They are aluminum and drill out pretty easily. I then went to Lowes and bought some black plastic interior 'plugs' used to hold plastic panels together and filled the holes.
> 
> ...


I think you were the one I was thinking of because I remember this picture and the story about going to Lowes to buy the plugs. On your car this looks ok because of the color. Not sure it would look as good on a lighter color?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I know here in New York front plates are mandatory.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## cornbreesha (Apr 29, 2012)

Macman said:


> Thanks for all the useful info, anyone have any info on Texas?


Let me google that for you :tututtongue4:
per the Texas Dept of Public Safety website:

How many license plates am I required to display?
State law requires that you display two (2) license plates, one to the front and one to the rear. Placement or mounting of license plates is not defined.


----------

